# Samsung Galaxy S4 to launch on April 26 in India



## ZTR (Apr 22, 2013)

> Samsung had announced that the Galaxy S4 smartphone will start shipping worldwide by the end of this month. The Korean giant is sticking to its word and today we have news coming in from India that the flagship smartphone will be launching on Friday, April 26.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s4_to_launch_in_india_on_april_26-news-5896.php


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow... A real competitor to iphone


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 24, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Wow... A real competitor to iphone



A real competitor? iPhone got pwned by Galaxy S3, let alone Galaxy S2. iPhone's not the real deal now.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 24, 2013)

Or you can say good competition to Xperia Z and Htc ONE.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Apr 26, 2013)

Finally Octacore Processor in Indian version


----------



## ZTR (Apr 26, 2013)

So the S4 has launched and is available for Rs.41,500 making it cheaper than HTC One or iPhone 5 



> Just as we reported earlier, Samsung has launched its flagship Android smartphone - the Galaxy S4 - in India today. The Galaxy S4 is priced at Rs. 41,500 ($765) and will go on sale as early as tomorrow.*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/04/galaxy-s4-india-launch/gsmarena_001.jpg
> 
> The pricing and availability comes as a pleasant surprise as Samsung has managed to impress on both fronts. In comparison, the Galaxy S4's main rival HTC One is priced at Rs. 42,990 ($792) and is yet to go on sale despite being announced earlier this month. Even the iPhone 5 is currently priced at Rs. 45,500 ($838) for the 16GB model (although dealers are selling it for a bit less). The Rs. 41,500 price is the MRP, so expect it to be a bit lower in stores.
> The model sold in India is the I9500 model that runs on the Samsung Exynos 5 Octa 5410 SoC, with four 1.6GHz Cortex A15 cores and four 1.2GHz Cortex A7 cores packed on a single chip. Along with that it also has the PowerVR SGX 544MP3 GPU, 2GB of RAM, 16GB internal memory with microSD card slot, 5.0-inch, 1920 x 1080 resolution Super AMOLED display, 13 megapixel camera with 1080p video recording, Android 4.2 Jelly Bean, 2,600mAh battery and every other bell and whistle you can imagine.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 26, 2013)

Good price


----------



## theserpent (Apr 26, 2013)

Flipkart is giving S4 free/per day to 1 customer


----------



## ZTR (Apr 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Flipkart is giving S4 free/per day to 1 customer



Source?


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Source?



Samsung Galaxy S4 - Buy Samsung Galaxy S4 Online at Best Prices in India - Samsung: Flipkart.com
See the 'Mega Lunch Offer'..

But i don't think FK will straightly give away a 41K to some random person, that too ONE PER DAY!!


----------



## theserpent (Apr 26, 2013)

^^ Thats true, if they do so,then after some days we will see delivery charges as 100+


----------



## Empirial (Apr 26, 2013)

Alla Re Alla...Plastic Baba Alla!


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 27, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4 launched in India for Rs. 41,500 - GSMArena.com news
41.5 is not bad at all considering S3 was priced 43K when it was released.
now flagships will lined up like this by price
First Gen Dual Cores (Exynos, Scorpion Core, Tegra 2), 
Second Generation dual cores (Krait), 
First Gen Quad Cores (Tegra 3, Exynos Quad , S4)
Second Gen Quad Cores (Krait 300, Exynos Octa, Tegra 4).


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Alla Re Alla...Plastic Baba Alla!



hehe.....


----------

